# Vista - automatische Ordnertypen (Videos, Bilder, Dokumente) ausstellen?



## Rayne (13. September 2008)

Hallo 

Seit gestern habe ich nen neuen Laptop mit Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 und bin grad fleißig am Ausprobieren 

Vista hat ja die Funktion zu erkennen, ob beispielsweise viele Fotos in einem Ordner drin sind und dann den Ordnertypen zu ändern in "Bilder und Videos". Dadurch ändert sich die Ordnerfarbe in blau diese Ordner werden auch anderes behandelt, als normale Ordner.

Aber gerade das fällt bei der Sortierung der Symbole negativ auf. Denn ich sortiere meine Symbole gern nach Typ, so habe ich gleiche Dateitypen in einem Block und trotzdem ist alles alphabetisch geordnet.
Gibt es aber nun diese Spezielordner und normale Ordner, so werden die Spezielordner seperat behandelt, also in sich extra sortiert.

Beispiel für Ordnerstruktur:

Desktop
Dokumente
Fotos
Videos
--------------------
Bewerbung
Handy
Homepage
Studium

Wie man sieht, das das nicht mehr alphabetisch. Über dem Strich das sind diese Medienordner (blau), da drunter die normalen Ordner (gelb). Ich finde schon diese Farbgebung unruhig. Und mir gefällt auch nicht, dass bspw. der Ordner Videos mittendrin ist, obwohl er alphabetisch unten wäre.
Sortiere ich nun nach Namen, habe ich nicht mehr meine Dateitypen nacheinander und die blauen und gelben Ordner sind wild durcheinander. Das sieht verwirrend aus.

Kann man diese automatische Ordnertyp-Vergabe ausschalten? Oder wenigstens die Ordnerfarbe wieder in gelb ändern und die Sortierung "normalisieren"?

Würde mich freuen, wenn das ginge 

Danke


----------



## mctommson (21. November 2008)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, allerdings genau umgekehrt:

Ich würde gerne weitere Ordner wie Studium, Software, Spiele (und damit meine ich Installationsdateien und keine gespeicherten Spiele), Rechnungen, Kaufen und Verkaufen, etc. als "Spezielle" Ordner hinzufügen sodass diese:


Blau sind
Bei einem klick mit der rechten Maustaste auf diese Ordner ebenfalls der Kartenreiter "Pfade" verfügbar ist
genauso behandelt werden wie die Ordner "Dokumente", "Videos", etc.

Ist das möglich?

Danke euch!
Lg,
Tommy!


----------



## chmee (21. November 2008)

Zu 1. 





> für den Ordner "Benutzer" über
> Rechtsklick => Eigenschaften => Anpassen den Ordnertyp "Alle Elemente"
> einstellt und "Vorlage für alle Unterordner übernehmen" aktiviert.
> Damit werden dann die speziellen Ansichten, z.B. für Kontakte, Bilder,
> Videos, Musik usw. zunichte gemacht.


http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/32360692/wie-kann-die-ordneranzeig.aspx

weitere Links:
für Vista - http://www.vistablog.at/stories/27224/ und http://www.go-vista.de/forum/tipps-und-tricks/ordneransichten-dauerhaft-reparieren/?topicseen

mfg chmee


----------



## TMC-Deluxe (19. Februar 2009)

Ah ok, wollte grad nen neuen Fred aufmachen zu dem Thema, hab dann aber erstmal verstanden das die Sortierkriterien "Ordnertyp" heißen bzw. damit zusammen hängen.

find das nämlich ziemlich nervig, das mir Windows vorschlägt, wie was sortiert werden könnte und das meistgenutzte, nämlich nach Änderungsdatum, nicht dabei ist, das muss dann jedesmal neu über "mehr" hinzugefügt werden. 

Aber das ist doch jetzt echt nen Witz das man dazu erst in der Registry rumalbern muss, tja naja... hat das denn schon einer von euch gemacht, nach der Anleitung Registry Hack "DeaktiviereExplorerOrdnerErkennung"?


----------

